# Breast implants...



## imhereforadvice (Apr 11, 2011)

I've never been one to agree with plastic surgery, but I wanted to get some opinions on what everyone thinks about breast implants. And furthermore, if there are any ladies out there with any stores, whether success or horror stories. 

I am obviously considering getting breast implants, and I'm curious to learn a little bit more about them from someone who has them, but would also much appreciate some advice from the guys out there, as to what they think of breast implants.

I'm 26 years old, and have wanted larger breasts since I was probably 16. I'm sure it was normal back then, but the fact that I'm still considering it 10 years later makes me wonder if maybe it is the right thing for me to do, for myself. 

My husband is happy with my breasts the way they are. In fact, when I asked him what he thought of me getting breast implants he said he didn't want me to, and that my boobs are "fantastic". Quite the compliment, I must say, but it doesn't change the way I feel when I look in the mirror. I'm a larger B cup, fit into C cup bras, but want at least a full C or regular D sized breasts. I'm 5'5". 

Anyway, any thoughts would be appreciated. I am not in the serious stages of consideration yet (haven't gone to any doctors for any consultations or anything). I just want to feel good when I look in the mirror, and I think my main focus is my smaller breasts. 

Any ladies out there that have them that can give me some advice?

Guys, what do you think? Love 'em? Hate 'em? :scratchhead:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

hate them
the only way i would be with someone with them is if it was due to breast cancer.
the only other 'vanity surgery' i agree with is reconstructive for something do to something like an accident or reduction due to the weight of them.
i dont agree with any of that type of surgery done just because.


----------



## 3bears (Jan 22, 2012)

I plan to get implants someday. I had about a C cup before kids. I don't know exactly where I am now, but they are not as full as I would like. I would highly recommend waiting if you plan to have kids.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

imhereforadvice said:


> I've never been one to agree with plastic surgery, but I wanted to get some opinions on what everyone thinks about breast implants. And furthermore, if there are any ladies out there with any stores, whether success or horror stories.
> 
> I am obviously considering getting breast implants, and I'm curious to learn a little bit more about them from someone who has them, but would also much appreciate some advice from the guys out there, as to what they think of breast implants.
> 
> ...


Who cares what any of us think of them. You're husband likes your breasts and doesn't want you to change them. Why would you still want to?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

bubbly girl said:


> Who cares what any of us think of them. You're husband likes your breasts and doesn't want you to change them. Why would you still want to?


i forgot to bring this up but, yeah.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I've seen the photos of movie stars and models who have them. They usually look fake. 

They over to be redone every few years. Have you looked into that? The clost seems way over the top for something that does nothing to improve your health or who are are. 

There have been a few threads on here about how generally after a woman gets implants her marriage will fall apart. You might want to look those up.


----------



## 3bears (Jan 22, 2012)

I think it depends on your motives. If you MUST have big breasts for you self-esteem or to try to please your husband than I think it would be a mistake. I just want my old boobs back.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

bubbly girl said:


> Who cares what any of us think of them. You're husband likes your breasts and doesn't want you to change them. Why would you still want to?


Arguments like these just kill me. On the one hand, women are supposed to be self-confident and love themselves before anyone else can love them and not to base your self-esteem on what other people think. If the poster was asking whether she should get braces because she's always hated the gap in her teeth, I'm guessing that there would be a rally to go for it. But when the subject has to do with a bunch of sexualized fat cells and glands, then suddenly the fact that a single other person likes her body should be more than enough to transform her self-image.

How far your willing to go in the name of beauty is a highly personal choice. I personally am eternally grateful for the technological interventions that have gotten rid of my crooked teeth, need for glasses, acne scars, the creases in my forehead, short eyelashes.... I've considered many times looking into breast implants, but more because I'm pretty well endowed and I almost certainly carry the gene for breast and colon cancer. On the days I just think too much about it all, it seems so practical to ditch the boobs and get implants.... But ultimately, I'm afraid of how much it would hurt, I've heard that recovery from implants is a *****!

It all comes with maintenance and caveats though. The points about before or after children, over or under the muscle, saline versus silicone....it's a lot to think about. But I think that they can be very attractive when they're proportionate and done by someone with a good eye for aesthetics....


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'll admit I have considered getting them. I talked with my husband and while he said he would prefer I didnt, it was my choice and he would support me either way. I still think about it from time to time but man they are expensive. My mom had implants both silicone, and one leaked they were then switched out for saline. She said it hurts alot because of the pulling, stretching,sometimes scraping to make the required room for the implant.

Its not that I want them bigger but having a baby did a number on the girls and things just aren't the same. But that seems to be the price of motherhood.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

imhereforadvice said:


> I've never been one to agree with plastic surgery, but I wanted to get some opinions on what everyone thinks about breast implants. And furthermore, if there are any ladies out there with any stores, whether success or horror stories.
> 
> I am obviously considering getting breast implants, and I'm curious to learn a little bit more about them from someone who has them, but would also much appreciate some advice from the guys out there, as to what they think of breast implants.
> 
> ...


I'm neutral on this. I'm not trying to dissuade you from implants by giving the following information. You should know that implants can interfere with mammograms. The implant can obscure the images on the mammogram so there's a small risk that tumors in the breast may not be detected. There's also a small risk the mammogram can rupture the implant.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

I've had three friends (30+) who have gotten implants; they all got modest cup size increases, and they've run the gamut in their experiences. One is fairly happy with hers. One of them had serious issues with the procedure and eventually had to have them removed. But the third got the implants for a reason similar to the OP's: general appearance and self-confidence.

She discovered that within a year of getting the implants, nothing had really changed. The confidence boost she expected never materialized, and all of the day-to-day issues she had before were still there. She essentially paid thousands of dollars on breast implants to discover that she really didn't need breast implants.

ImHereForAdvice, if you're thinking of getting implants to improve your appearance, I would personally recommend hiring a personal stylist instead of a plastic surgeon. They'll help you choose clothes and hair that would be more flattering on the frame you have now, you won't have to deal with any possible medical issues later on, and if you don't like the clothes, you can always get a refund on them and try a different stylist.

But if your heart is set on getting implants (and it's been my experience that someone has gotten as far as asking the opinions of others, they've already made up their mind), PLEASE do your homework. See who are the most respected plastic surgeons in your area. If you know any female doctors, ask who they would see if they were to get implants.

And this may be creepy, but head over to Tumblr. The real point of implants is to improve how you look to yourself naked, and you won't be able to find more implants anywhere than you can there. There are entire blogs dedicated to women taking topless pictures of themselves in their mirrors. You'll be able to see what implants look like on a woman without the benefit of lighting and Photoshop. Be clinical in your observations; compare how some breasts hang naturally vs. those which look like they were bolted on. Which are too big for the frame of the woman their on?

Like I said, creepy. But it may give you a different perspective on your decision making process.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

My dear wife has an A cup on a good day, and she is perfect in every way. I would be shocked, partly horrified if she said she wanted to get plastic t!ts. Yuck.

Funny - she gained a cup size easy after having kids which was interesting and fun for a while... eventually that went away. In any case, she is still exactly the way she is supposed to be.

I am totally, completely against elective surgery for this sort of thing. It doesnt 'fix' anything - in my mind all it does is damage.

You are 26. You are young and perfect. Warm up to that fact - because its true! Believe me whan I say that when you are 50, you may regret getting surgically altered with synthetic parts. "...Quite the compliment, I must say, but it doesn't change the way I feel when I look in the mirror." - try to listen more to your hubby (when he says 'fantastic', I bet he means it.) and less to that part of your brain that says you need to mechanically inflated.


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

I used to be supportive of the idea of my wife getting implants if she ever wanted to, but I've since learned that you lose sensitivity in your breasts when you do get them. The breasts are a major part of our erotic foreplay routine and I would not want to risk her losing that sensation over a cosmetic surgery.

Sensation is *WAY* more important to me, and I love her breast the way they are anyway even after 2 kids. The next time it comes up I plan on deterring her away from the idea completely


----------



## burger000 (Nov 2, 2011)

My wife had hers done after the kids as she was happy with the size she had when she was nursing. I was supportive of any decision and a little excited as she is pretty modest in behavior and dress. Since then everything has been great or better. She likes how she fits into clothes better, she looks great and the work done looks natural and proportional. I can't say anything negative has happened and I really like how they look. I still check 'em out regularly and my wife has a next to perfect figure. She is at a healthy weight, exercises and takes really good care of herself. There are no disadvantages to speak of, she is still the same, modest woman yet her chest is full. She does not dress or act any different. I am not speaking for everyone but I feel it has been nothing but a positive experience.


----------



## Cupcake37 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi- I had a breast augmentation just over 12mths ago and it is the best thing I have ever done, I wish I had done it 10 years ago. I am 37, a size 12-14 and didn't even fill an a cup. I hoped that when I fell pregnant my boobs would grow but they never did! To me surgery was an absolute last resort and that's all I wanted was to be in proportion. If I had been a b or c cup I would never have had it done but I have never developed properly and whenever I had sex with my husband I would never take my top off as I was so self conscious of how I looked, I felt like a boy. I now measure a d cup, although probably only look a real c cup( implants will always measure bigger than real boobs) and my confidence levels have gone through the roof. I still dress conservatively and don't go out with my boobs hanging out but I feel a million times better and can wear clothes that I never could have dreamed of before. 

I spent a lot of time researching the right surgeon and stressed that I didn't want to look massive and fake, just in proprotion. To be honest I could have probably gone bigger an it would have suited my frame fine but mine definetely don't look fake. When you feel them they don't deel as soft as real boobs but to be honest I don't care. I did them for me and nobody else and I love them and wish I had done them 10 years ago!

Good luck with your decision XX


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I have been wanting breast implants ever since I stopped nursing my 3rd child which is our last. Once I fixed it to where I can never have children again(hystorectomy), I would have the surgery if I could afford it.

If you are already past or done with having children and its gonna make your self asteem better, go for it if you can afford it.

I wish I could afford it right now. We are going through bankrupcy, almost to filing stage. My husband said we are not getting out of debt just to get back in. Although before we really started the bankrupcy process he was wanting me to make an appt with a surgeon. He wanted me to be happy with myself. Now after discovery of his affair I'm really not happy with myself. I hope one day my husband will agree again that I should make an appt with a surgeon for estimate.

All the luck to you


----------



## SprucHub (Jan 13, 2012)

I find them repugnant. As is often said about plastic surgery, it does not make you look better, it makes you look like you had surgery. Trust your H. I would hate if my W had any surgery like that; and she is far short of a full B. Self confidence is the sexiest quality a person can have, and surgical enhancements are a constant reminder to others that you don't like yourself and are willing to change you characteristics to placate what you think are others' opinions of you. Exercise, read, do charity work . . . improve yourself the worthwhile ways, not some quick fix stare at my chest to make me feel better about myself way.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm small chested, been teased all my teen and young adult years in regards of my flat chest. I could never afford surgery, so the padded bra was the way to go. I told hubby last week that this summer I'm going to buy small silicone inserts for my bra. He was beside himself and can not understand why I'd want to. I'm really flat chested and it would be nice to have a little something when I go out in public. The plus side of this is I never need a bra, they don't get in the way, I don't sweat underneath, ect.... 

I'd never get em... Ever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

